# Info



## andro (2/5/14)

Searched all over the web and cant get an answer . Which one is the original and which one is the clone . Kayfun or russian ?


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/5/14)

don't quote me on this ... Buuut 

Russian is the first , then came the Kayfun , then the clones and clones


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

I thought it was the other way around? Kayfun first and then the Russian is technically a clone but has established itself as a brand... and then there are the clones and replicas!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/5/14)

As far as I can tell the kayfun came first. One of the kayfun okes decided to go it alone and the russian is his doing. Then came the kayfun lite. This is what I have pieced together.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro (2/5/14)

So im not the only one that wonder. Just curiosity but been spending 2 days over this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (2/5/14)

I dont see the russian as a clone. the russina had airflow control before the kayfun lite plus was launched. which means svoemesto cloned the russian91 lol. dont know if im making sense its late hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ (2/5/14)

According to Rip Trippers, the Russian and the Kayfun are similar products but are ultimately different.

The reason the Russian is called the Russian 91% is because the Russian has 91% similarity to that of the Kayfun.


----------



## Silver (2/5/14)

On a PBusardo video review he did of the Kayfun vs the Russian he said the Russian is a clone of the Kayfun. 

As I understand and read somewhere else (dont ask me), and as @Gazzacpt said above, the original kayfun guys split up and some went on to make the Russian. 

However I think the main thing is that a 'real' Russian is not like the clones we get on Fasttech of the Kayfun or anything else. It may have taken certain design aspects from the Kayfun, but has its own improvements, so its not a 'ripoff copy'. In my understanding a Russian is just like an original device.


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

hi @andro 

might i ask why this info is so important to you?


----------



## Rex_Bael (2/5/14)

A few points to clarify:

1. Kayfun was first, then Kayfun Lite and Russian launched simultaneously, then Russian 91%, then Kayfun Lite Plus. 

2. The 91% refers to it being 91% of the height of the full-size Russian. Similar to the Kayfun Lite vs the Kayfun.

3. Neither Kebo nor SvoeMestro have confirmed that the Russian was designed by one of the Kayfun creators. SvoeMestro have denied it, but in very vague terms. Some unverified comments are around that basically comes down to both sides having a healthy respect for each other.

The way I see it, the Russian is not a clone in the same way that a Honda is not a clone of a VW. They work on the same principles, they look mostly the same, but they differ in important details. The Russian does not claim to be a Kayfun and does not use the SvoeMestro badge, they have their own brand and stand on that.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## crack2483 (2/5/14)

I don't get it. What's with the smoke and mirrors? Does it matter who made it? Which came first: chicken or the egg? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (2/5/14)

Riaz said:


> hi @andro
> 
> might i ask why this info is so important to you?





crack2483 said:


> I don't get it. What's with the smoke and mirrors? Does it matter who made it? Which came first: chicken or the egg?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Is not important . I was just bored and i started looking for it and could not find a real answer . So i just asked here if somebody has more knowledge. I think both devices ( originals ) look amazing and i would get both if i could source locally .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

andro said:


> Is not important . I was just bored and i started looking for it and could not find a real answer . So i just asked here if somebody has more knowledge. I think both devices ( originals ) look amazing and i would get both if i could source locally .


i would get both if i could afford it ??


----------



## andro (2/5/14)

Riaz said:


> i would get both if i could afford it ??


The problem for me is that i cant order internationally because im not allowed to send money abroad by any mean, due to my visa , and even locally is a pain to buy stuff by card etc .


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

andro said:


> The problem for me is that i cant order internationally because im not allowed to send money abroad by any mean, due to my visa , and even locally is a pain to buy stuff by card etc .


dont you know someone that you buy it for you?

then just deposit the money into their account


----------



## Andre (2/5/14)

andro said:


> The problem for me is that i cant order internationally because im not allowed to send money abroad by any mean, due to my visa , and even locally is a pain to buy stuff by card etc .


I am quite prepared to buy for you, but then of course your first buy must be a Reo.


----------



## andro (2/5/14)

Riaz said:


> dont you know someone that you buy it for you?
> 
> then just deposit the money into their account


I can use my inlaws or some friends but you know how it is , ask for favour when is really necessary because even when people say they dont mind if is all the time can cause friction. I just prefer to ask favour when i have no other option . Somebody in the forum will bring the original kaifun lite sometime and i will get that or if somebody in the forum is gonna make an order for an original russian or kayfun and i can piggyback i would deposit money into the Account of that person with no problem .


----------



## andro (2/5/14)

Matthee said:


> I am quite prepared to buy for you, but then of course your first buy must be a Reo.


Thanks maybe in the future i will order a reo


----------



## Andre (2/5/14)

andro said:


> Thanks maybe in the future i will order a reo


Just joking on the Reo. But my offer is genuine. If you want me to order for you, just send me a PM. Hope to see you at the Cape Vape Meet #2, or will you be working?


----------



## andro (2/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Just joking on the Reo. But my offer is genuine. If you want me to order for you, just send me a PM. Hope to see you at the Cape Vape Meet #2, or will you be working?


Ok cool . I will. Weekend s for me are always busy . I work from 9 am until 7 or 8 pm .


----------

